# Chipped baby tooth!



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

So flynn must have gotten into something as his front canine is chipped and is getting dark. I talked to to the vet and they suggested just pulling the tooth as he could be in pain. However he's gnawing away as per usual and I would think this tooth would be falling out within a month or so (he just turned 3 months old). Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Just a chip? Should be fine! If its a crack that goes into his gums then I would have it pulled.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Yup, just a chip and his tooth is greyish in colour.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Yup, just a chip and his tooth is greyish in colour.


Thats normal for a baby tooth about to come out.  Watch for it to get really loose and just yank it out or let it fall out.


----------

